# ETRTO



## acctutor (Oct 3, 2009)

No, I didn't know who they were either!!!!!

Hi,

I have been having trouble getting info out of Michelin, about my rear axle. I know lots of people succeeded in getting details, I was not completely happy. 

Their view seemed to be with a rear axle of 2480kgs and two tyres with a load factor of 116 (capable of a load 2500 kgs), all was OK.

My view, a tyre operating at 99.2% full load seems a recipe for trouble.

THEN, on a BING search I found ETRTO (European Tyre and Rim Technical Organisation), apparently every European tyre company is represented on the board. 

They came up trumps within 24 hours - quote:

"The normal load for a tyre is 88% of the Load Index". 

Never found that information anywhere else.

So the normal load for my tyres is 2200 kgs!!!!!!!!

Make you think doesn't it????

All the best

Bill & Patsy


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

> acctutor said:
> 
> 
> > "The normal load for a tyre is 88% of the Load Index".
> ...


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

rayc said:


> > acctutor said:
> >
> >
> > > "The normal load for a tyre is 88% of the Load Index".
> ...


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I think the clue is in the word 'normal'.

Some vehicles can have a varying load. If you regard the load index as the maximum permissible loading then the normal load makes more sense.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > Surely it should be the other way round - the "Load Index" should be 88% of the safe loading of the tyre, otherwise it is totally misleading.
> ...


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I thought Great! I might finally find some information about my Hankook tyres.

But the ETRTO website is less than useful - the Useful Documents page is - just a big white space!


----------



## acctutor (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi,

I must admit, I didn't really look at the site, I just wanted an answer from the technical experts.

And I think I got that in spades

Bill & Patsy


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I've just sent them an email - see what they come up with.


----------

